# Prickly pears and such



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Cactus and a few hills.










I'm sure there are some prickley pears out there:


Sticky situation


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

I really like that first one. Nice work.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Sure is different from where you used to live huh? Do you think you'll ever come back?


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

It's different alright. No trafic, no humidity, few mosquitoes, friendly attitude, helpful employees, people speak the same language, bigger house, lower utility bills, less mowing. I really don't ever see myself coming back to the big city for more than a weekend. It took me about 10 minutes to adjust to the people and the pace of life in Midland. (-:**

Like the picture on my wall says..


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Yeah, it is! Glad it's working out for you!


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

I like them all. Glad your are adjusting to the west.


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Great job Arlon. I really like the first one a lot.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Really nice, makes me wish I was there.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

I don't know if you still do requests or not, but I'd love to see the first one as a blend.


----------

